# ANZAC Day



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

For the Fallen​BY LAURENCE BINYON
With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children,
England mourns for her dead across the sea.
Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit,
Fallen in the cause of the free.

Solemn the drums thrill; Death august and royal
Sings sorrow up into immortal spheres,
There is music in the midst of desolation
And a glory that shines upon our tears.

They went with songs to the battle, they were young,
Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow.
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted;
They fell with their faces to the foe.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.

They mingle not with their laughing comrades again;
They sit no more at familiar tables of home;
They have no lot in our labour of the day-time;
They sleep beyond England's foam.

But where our desires are and our hopes profound,
Felt as a well-spring that is hidden from sight,
To the innermost heart of their own land, they are known
As the stars are known to the Night;

As the stars that shall be bright when we are dust,
Moving in marches upon the heavenly plain;
As the stars that are starry in the time of our darkness,
To the end, to the end, they remain.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2022)

_"When You Go Home, Tell Them Of Us And Say, For Your Tomorrow, We Gave Our Today."_ -John Maxwell Edmonds


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 24, 2022)

Lest We Forget. We Will Remember Them.   Australia, New Zealand Army Corp.


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 24, 2022)

In Flanders Fields​BY JOHN MCCRAE
In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
    That mark our place; and in the sky
    The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
    Loved and were loved, and now we lie,
        In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
    The torch; be yours to hold it high.
    If ye break faith with
us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
        In Flanders fields.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Lest We Forget. We Will Remember Them.   Australia, New Zealand Army Corp.


May they all rest in peace and may the families they left behind be comforted.


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2022)

We were at Gallipoli at the end of the 100th Anniversary of the battle/Anzac Day Celebrations several years ago.  Very moving.


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

@jujube it would have been wonderful.
 I haven't been as yet, maybe next year.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 25, 2022)

Hubby and I visited Anzac Cove and Lone Pine during the Sydney 2000 Olympics.
We laid flowers at Lone Pine and recited the 4th verse of Laurence Binyon's poem known as The Ode in Australia. Other people on our bus, British, Americans, Australians and South Africans joined us in our simple little ceremony.

We also visited a Turkish memorial and heard the story from the point of view of the other side.
I wept for all of the wasted young lives.

When we drove away in the bus our guide played a tape of "And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda", a rather bitter song about the futility of war. It was so appropriate.


----------



## RnR (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Apr 25, 2022)

Damn you, RnR. Now I'm weeping again. 

I weep for the dead and for the broken men and women of last century, for the people fighting now in Ukraine and the slaughtered Ukrainian civilians, and I lament for the youth who will be overtaken by what seems more and more likely - another world war that will be fought with more deadly and dreadful weapons than the ANZACS could possibly imagine. 

This is what ANZAC Day does to me. This is what Eric Bogle's poignant song evokes in me.


----------



## RnR (Apr 25, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Damn you, RnR. Now I'm weeping again.
> 
> I weep for the dead and for the broken men and women of last century, for the people fighting now in Ukraine and the slaughtered Ukrainian civilians, and I lament for the youth who will be overtaken by what seems more and more likely - another world war that will be fought with more deadly and dreadful weapons than the ANZACS could possibly imagine.
> 
> This is what ANZAC Day does to me. This is what Eric Bogle's poignant song evokes in me.


I share your feelings ... so very, very sad.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 26, 2022)

A woman at the dawn service at Martin Place in Sydney.
Photograph: Bianca de Marchi/AAP


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2022)

RnR said:


>


Thank you, this is new to me!


----------

